

Feature request: phones automatically switch to silent at night. - hoodoof


======
larsggu
Doesn't most (smart) phones already have this? (I know iOS does.)

~~~
ianox
Yep - if the OP is wondering, in iOS it's in Settings -> Notifications -> Do
Not Disturb, from where you can schedule when you want this turned on.

